# Preservative info....



## Soapmaker Man

Thanks goes to member Barb for posting this info.

Preservatives for Personal Care

Cosmetics 
Cosmetics are substances especially prepared to improve, beautify and generally increase the attractiveness of the person. The use of cosmetics is an ancient practice and the continued popularity of these products today has made cosmetics a major industry in many parts of the world. 

It is probable that cosmetics had their origin in China, but it is necessary to turn to Egypt for the source of the earliest records of cosmetic substances and their application. During the Thinite dynasty (c.3000 BC) it was customary to bury comforts and luxuries with the dead kings. The opening of the tomb of Tutankhamen who ruled c.1350 BC has brought to light many interesting specimens of cosmetics. 

At this period it is probable that the priests made most of these compounds and their manufacture was considered a mysterious and much honored art. Cosmetics were used by Egyptian ladies who enhanced their personal beauty by using somewhat crude paints. Such painting reached its peak in the time of Cleopatra. The effects achieved were not unlike some fashions in eye make-up in the late 20th century. 
Preservation-The Problem 
Preservation of that which is good, pure and unspoiled has in reality been an unattainable goal since Egyptian times. Preservation of cosmetics and toiletries is a problem stated simple enough - a chemical must be identified that is non-toxic, non irritating and able to destroy or inhibit the growth of microorganisms (bacteria, yeast and mold) capable of spoiling the finished product until it is consumed. The problem is compounded when considering factors such as the stability of the preservative over a broad range of pH and temperature conditions together with chemical compatibility demands in the final formulation. 

Microbial inhibition itself has not been the problem. There are many products that can inhibit bacterial and fungal growth. It is in the context of allergenicity and irritancy that the difficulties arise - the safety of the consumer is paramount. 
The Solution - Sutton Laboratories 
Sutton Laboratories, a division of International Specialty Products, are world leaders in preservative technology. Sutton have developed a range of preservatives and preservative systems that are not only non-toxic, compatible with most cosmetic ingredients, and non sensitizing but also provide the ultimate solution-safe microbiological protection. Sutton invented Germall® 115, a preservative introduced to the cosmetic industry that was effective against Gram-negative bacteria, safe for cosmetic use and compatible with other cosmetic ingredients. 

The combination of Germall® 115 with parabens rapidly became one of the most widely used preservative systems in the world. Sutton, also invented Germall® II, a superior member of the substituted imidazolidinyl urea family of compounds. Germall® II has a wider spectrum of activity and better performance when compared to Germall® 115. Sutton incorporated Germall® II into a series of products under the Germaben® tradename giving preservative systems that have exceptional convenience in handling and offer significant cost savings. 

Sutton continue their vigorous research program of developing safe and effective biocides for the cosmetic industry. A new antimicrobial, Suttocide® A with unique properties has recently been developed particularly for use in haircare formulations. 

Sutton Laboratories, producing quality products that solve today's preservation problems. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
GERMALL® 115 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

DESCRIPTION 

INCI ADOPTED NAME: IMIDAZOLIDINYL UREA 
USP/NF DESIGNATION: IMIDUREA, NF 
CAS REGISTRY NO: 39236-46-9 
MOLECULAR FORMULA: C11H16N8. H2O 
MOLECULAR WEIGHT: 406.33 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PROPERTIES 
Germall 115 is a white, free-flowing hygroscopic powder that is very soluble in water. It is compatible with essentially all cosmetic ingredients, including surfactants, proteins, and other special ingredients. 

Germall 115 is very effective against Gram-negative bacteria, including Pseudomonas aeruginosa. 

Germall 115 acts synergistically with other preservatives. With the parabens it provides a broad spectrum of activity against bacteria, yeast and mold. This synergistic activity has made the Germall 115 paraben combination one of the most widely used cosmetic preservative systems in the world. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS 
(Not Necessarily Specifications) 
Color White 
30% solution Color not darker than APHA20 
30% solution Clarity not more than 6.0 NTU 
Odor None or characteristically mild 
Appearance Fine, free flowing powder 
Nitrogen 26.0-28.0% 
pH 6.0-7.5(1% aqueous solution) 
Loss on drying 3.0% maximum 
Residue on Ignition 3.0% maximum 
Heavy Metals 10 ppm maximum 
Solubility in 100gms solvent 
Water 200 grams 
Glycerin 95 grams 
Methanol 0.01 grams 
Ethanol 0.01 grams 
Mineral oil <0.01 grams 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

TOXICOLOGICAL DATA 
Acute oral toxicity LD50 (rats) 5200 mg/kg 
Acute dermal toxicity LD50 (rabbits) >8000 mg/kg 
Subacute (90 day) oral toxicity (rats) Essentially non-toxic from 6-600 mg/kg 
Subacute (21 day) dermal toxicity (rabbits) No evidence of treatment related effects 
Primary skin irritation (rabbits) No irritation (5% or 50% aqueous solution). Score of 3.08 (50% aqueous solution on abraded skin only) 
Eye irritation (rabbits) No irritation at up to 20% aqueous solution: mild transient irritation with powder 
Teratology (mice) Not teratogenic 
Acute inhalation toxicity LC50 (rats) Not toxic at test levels to 5 mg/l 
Phototoxicity (guinea pigs) Not phototoxic 
Sensitization (guinea pigs) Not a sensitizer 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

APPLICATIONS 
Germall 115 is permanently listed by the European Union (EU) at levels up to 0.6% without restrictions. 

Germall 115 is an effective antibacterial preservative in a wide range of liquid and powder type cosmetic products. In combination with the parabens, Germall 115 provides a versatile and complete antimicrobial preservative system that is active against bacteria, yeast and mold. 

Germall 115, because of its high water solubility, can be successfully incorporated into cold mix formulations. 

The basic system which has proven successful in personal care products is as follows: 

Germall 115 0.30% 
Methylparaben 0.20% 
Propylparaben 0.10% 

It must be emphasized that every cosmetic formulation needs a tailor-made preservative system to meet its specific requirements. Every developed or modified product should be challenge tested to assure preservative efficacy. The following systems are typical of preservative combinations currently being used as % of finished product. 
Product Germall II Methylparaben Propylparaben 
Creams 0.25 0.20 0.10 
Lotions 0.40 0.20 0.10 
Shampoos 0.25 0.20 0.10 
Conditioners 0.25 0.20 0.10 
Suntan lotion 0.25 0.10 0.05 
Eyeliners 0.25 0.10 0.10 
Mascara 0.25 0.15 0.15 
Powders-pressed and loose 0.20 0.15 0.15 





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
GERMALL® II 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

DESCRIPTION 

INCI ADOPTED NAME: DIAZOLIDINYL UREA 
CAS REGISTRY NO: 78491-02-8 
MOLECULAR FORMULA: C8H14N4O7 
MOLECULAR WEIGHT: 278.23 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PROPERTIES 
Germall II is a white, free-flowing hygroscopic powder that is very water soluble. It is compatible with virtually all cosmetic ingredients. 

Germall II provides a wide spectrum of antibacterial activity against Gram-positive and Gram-negative organisms, including Pseudomonas species and troublesome "house" organisms and other mutated types. Germall II also provides some protection against yeast and mold. 

Germall II is synergistic with other preservative materials, especially methylparaben and propylparaben. This combination is a complete cosmetic preservative system that is effective at protecting well formulated products from bacterial, yeast and mold contamination during product use. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS 
(Not Necessarily Specifications) 
Color White 
Odor None or characteristically mild 
Appearance Fine, free flowing powder 
Nitrogen 19.0-21.0% 
Loss on drying 3.0% maximum 
Residue on Ignition 3.0% maximum 
Heavy Metals 10 ppm maximum 
Solubility-in 100gms solvent 
Water 230 grams 
Glycerin 57 grams 
Methanol 0.05 grams 
Ethanol 0.01 grams 
Isopropyl palmitate 0.01 grams 
Mineral oil <0.01 grams 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

TOXICOLOGICAL DATA 
Acute oral toxicity LD50 (rats) 2570 mg/kg 
Acute dermal toxicity LD50 (rabbits) >2000 mg/kg 
Subacute (90 day) oral toxicity (rats) No dose related toxic effects at 100 mg 
Primary skin irritation (rabbits) Not a primary skin irritant at 5% aqueous solution 
Eye irritation (rabbits) Not an eye irritant at 5% aqueous solution 
Teratology dermal (rats) Not teratogenic 
Teratology oral (rats) Not teratogenic 
Mutagenicity 
Ames Not mutagenic 
Chinese hamster ovary Not mutagenic 
Mouse micronucleus Not mutagenic 
Rat Hepatocyte/DNA Repair Not mutagenic 
Sensitization (guinea pigs) Landsteiner-Jacobs Not a sensitizer 
Repeated Insult Patch Test (humans) Not an irritant or contact sensitizer 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

APPLICATIONS 
Germall II is permanently listed by the EU at levels up to 0.5% without restrictions. 

Germall II is safe for both leave-on and rinse-off products and provides effective protection at low concentration levels (0.1-0.3%). 

Germall II is an excellent preservative for shampoos and hair conditioners, either alone or in combination with parabens. 

Germall II in combination with parabens retains activity against yeast and mold even when paraben effectiveness has been diminished by interaction with nonionics or proteins, or migration into the oil phase. 

Germall II is not inactivated by emulsifiers, proteins or other ingredients that affect other preservative materials. 

The basic system which has been proven effective in personal care products is as follows: 

Germall II 0.20% 
Methylparaben 0.20% 
Propylparaben 0.10% 

Every cosmetic formulation requires a tailormade preservative system to meet its specific needs. Every developed or modified product should be challenge tested to assure preservative efficacy. 

The following systems are typical of preservative combinations currently being used as % of finished product: 
Product Germall II Methylparaben Propylparaben 
Creams 0.25 0.20 0.10 
Lotions 0.20 0.20 0.10 
Shampoos 0.20 0.10 0.05 
Conditioners 0.20 0.20 0.10 
Liquid make-up 0.25 0.20 0.10 
Eye area products 0.25 0.20 0.10 





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
GERMALL® PLUS 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

DESCRIPTION 
INCI ADOPTED NAME: 
DIAZOLIDINYL UREA (and) 
IODOPROPYNYL BUTYLCARBAMATE 

CAS REGISTRY NO: 
78491-02-8 (DIAZOLIDINYL UREA) 
55406-53-6 (IODOPROPYNYL BUTYLCARBAMATE) 

COMPOSITION: 
GERMALL II (DIAZOLIDINYL UREA) 98% MIN. 
IODOPROPYNYL BUTYLCARBAMATE 2% MAX. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PROPERTIES 
Germall Plus is the newest addition to the Sutton Laboratories preservative line. It is a white, free-flowing hygroscopic powder which is water soluble and compatible with virtually all cosmetic ingredients. 

Germall Plus is a unique and cost effective preservative that provides a high level of antimicrobial activity in a wide variety of cosmetic and personal care formulations. This patented combination of Germall II (diazolidinyl urea) and 3-iodo-2-propynyl butyl carbamate (IPBC) has a dual mode of action that achieves a synergistic preservative effect. This action is highly effective in inhibiting the growth of Gram-positive and Gram-negative bacteria and troublesome house organisms, plus yeasts and molds, without the need of additional auxiliary preservatives. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS 
(Not Necessarily Specifications) 
Color White 
Odor None or characteristically mild 
Appearance Fine, free flowing powder 
Nitrogen 19.0-21.0% 
Loss on drying 3.0% Maximum 
Residue on Ignition 3.0% Maximum 
Heavy Metals 10 ppm Maximum 
Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate 2.0% Maximum 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

TOXICOLOGICAL DATA 
The toxicity assessment of Germall Plus is based on data generated for Germall II and 3-iodo-2-propynylbutylcarbamate (IPBC). Germall II has been extensively evaluated by the Cosmetic Ingredient Review (CIR). CIR is expected to publish a final monograph on IPBC. Both Germall II and IPBC are low in toxicity. Germall II is not teratogenic or embryotoxic by either the dermal or oral route. IPBC was not teratogenic or embryotoxic at 125 mg/kg administered orally. Neither Germall II nor IPBC is considered to be mutagenic by in vivo or in vitro methods. At 1.0% and 0.5% respectively, IPBC and Germall II did not induce contact sensitization. At use concentrations, Germall Plus should be non-irritating to the skin and eyes. 

Ingestion/LD50: Germall II, 2570 mg/kg. IPBC, 1470 mg/kg in rats. 
Eye: Germall II, at 5.0%, not an irritant. IPBC, at 0.5% not an irritant. 
Skin: Germall II, at 5.0%, not an irritant. IPBC, not an irritant at use concentrations. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

APPLICATIONS 
The components of Germall Plus are individually listed by the EU - for Germall II at levels up to 0.5% without restrictions; for IPBC provisionally listed at levels up to 0.1% on a 100% basis. 

Germall Plus is highly effective at low concentrations and is fully compatible with cationic, anionic, or nonionic surfactants and emulsifiers, a well as proteins. Normal use levels of 0.05-0.2% will preserve even the most complex systems (0.2% is recommended for systems containing a large amount of protein and/or complex ingredients). Germall Plus is safe for both leave-on and rinse-off products. Germall Plus is water soluble. It is also soluble in the emulsified portion of a cream, conditioner, or lotion from room to elevated temperatures. Add at 50-60°C during the cool down stage of processing. Every cosmetic requires a tailor-made preservative system to meet its specific needs. Every newly developed or modified product should be challenge tested to assure preservative efficacy. 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
GERMABEN® II 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

INCI Name 
Propylene Glycol (and) Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Methylparaben (and) Propylparaben 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

DESCRIPTION 
Germaben II is a liquid preservative system with the following composition: 
GERMALL® II (DIAZOLIDINYL UREA) 30% 
METHYLPARABEN 11% 
PROPYLPARABEN 3% 
PROPYLENE GLYCOL 56% 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PROPERTIES 
Germaben II is a clear viscous liquid with a characteristic mild odor. It is readily soluble at a level of 1.0% in both aqueous solutions and oil/water emulsions. 

Germaben II is a convenient, ready to-use complete antimicrobial preservative system with a broad spectrum of activity. The solubilized combination of Germall II with methylparaben and propylparaben is effective against Gram-positive and Gram-negative bacteria and against yeast and mold. 

Germaben II can be used without additional co-preservatives and is compatible with essentially all cosmetic ingredients, including surfactants and proteins. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS 
(Not Necessarily Specifications) 
Color Pale to light yellow (APHA-100 max.) 
Odor Characteristically mild 
Appearance Clear viscous liquid 
Nitrogen 5.8-6.4% 
Specific Gravity 1.1731-1.1839 
Total Solids 42.5-45.5% 
Residue on Ignition 0.50% maximum 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

APPLICATIONS 
All the components of Germaben II are permanently listed by the EU. 

Germaben II is an ideal preservative system for shampoos, hair conditioners and emulsion products. Germaben II minimizes the problems associated with incorporating solid parabens. It dissolves completely in cosmetic formulations at a 1.0% concentration over a wide pH range. 

It can be conveniently incorporated into hot or cold processed shampoos and into creams and lotions during their manufacture. The preferred method of addition of Germaben II is to add it slowly to the product with good stirring just prior to the addition of the fragrance. Germaben II has also been successfully used to preserve troublesome formulations containing nonionic surfactants, proteins, soluble collagen, aloe vera extracts and herbal extracts. The broad spectrum of antimicrobiaI activity obtained by the combination of Germall II with methylparaben and propylparaben provides the preservation protection necessary for sophisticated personal care products. 

Germaben II is recommended to be used at a level of up to 1.0%. This level provides to the product: 0.30% Germall II, 0.11% methylparaben, 0.03% propylparaben and 0.56% propylene glycol. Shampoos and liquid soaps generally require less than 1.0% Germaben II. Although Germaben II provides excellent antimicrobial preservation, every developed or modified product should be challenge tested to assure preservative efficacy. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

TOXICOLOGICAL DATA 
The toxicity of Germaben II is consistent with the expected average of its component parts. Propylene glycol is low in toxicity, but is known to cause minor eye and skin irritation. Methylparaben and propylparaben, alone or in combination, in concentrations >5.0% in propylene glycol are known to cause severe eye and skin irritation. The irritant effect of the Germall II in this mixture is insignificant. 
Toxicity profile of Germaben II: 
Acute oral toxicity LD50 (rats) >2000 mg/kg 
Acute dermal toxicity LD50 (rabbits) >2000 mg/kg 
Primary skin irritation (rabbits) Moderate skin irritant. (However, a 1.0% aqueous solution of Germaben II is not a skin irritant) 
Eye irritation (rabbits) Severe eye irritant at full strength. (However, a 1.0% aqueous solution of Germaben II is not an eye irritant) 





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
GERMABEN® II-E 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

INCI Name 
Propylene Glycol (and) Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Methylparaben (and) Propylparaben 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

DESCRIPTION 
Germaben II-E is a liquid preservative system with the following composition: 
GERMALL® II (DIAZOLIDINYL UREA) 20% 
METHYLPARABEN 10% 
PROPYLPARABEN 10% 
PROPYLENE GLYCOL 60% 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PROPERTIES 
Germaben II-E is a clear viscous liquid preservative system with a characteristic mild odor. It is readily soluble at a level of 1.0% in both water/oil and oil/water emulsions, but not in water alone. 

Germaben II-E is a solubilized combination of Germall II with methylparaben and propylparaben in propylene glycol. It is a complete broad spectrum antimicrobial preservative system that is effective against Gram-positive and Gram-negative bacteria and against yeast and mold. 

Germaben II-E was developed for creams and lotions that present special preservation problems involving partial inactivation of parabens by ingredients in the formulation. Germaben II-E can be used in problem formulations without the need for additional co-preservatives. It is compatible with almost all cosmetic ingredients, including surfactants and proteins. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS 
(Not necessarily Specifications) 
Color Pale to light yellow (APHA-100 max.) 
Odor Characteristically mild 
Appearance Clear viscous liquid 
Nitrogen 3.8-4.4% 
Specific Gravity 1.1353-1.1438 
Total Solids 38.5-41.5% 
Residue on Ignition 0.50% maximum 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

APPLICATIONS 
All the components of Germaben II-E are permanently listed by the EU. Germaben II-E is a complete preservative system, in clear liquid form, that was developed especially for cosmetic creams and lotions that present preservation problems caused by the presence of paraben inactivating materials. 

Germaben II-E includes a total concentration of 20% parabens predissolved in propylene glycol for easy and convenient addition to cosmetic formulations. It minimizes the difficulties associated with incorporating solid parabens. 

Germaben II-E can be conveniently incorporated into hot or cold processed shampoos, creams and lotions during their manufacture. The preferred method of addition is to add it slowly to the cosmetic formulation with good stirring after emulsification and just prior to the addition of fragrance. In fact, some fragrance materials are most effectively incorporated into cosmetics by predissolving them in Germaben II-E and then adding the mixture slowly to the finished formulation. 

Germaben II-E is recommended to be used at a level of 1.0%. This level provides to the product: 0.20% Germall II, 0.10% methylparaben, 0.10% propylparaben and 0.60% propylene glycol. Although Germaben II-E provides excellent antimicrobial preservation, every developed or modified product should be challenge tested to assure preservative efficacy. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

TOXICOLOGICAL DATA 
The toxicity of Germaben II-E is consistent with the expected average of its component parts. Propylene glycol is low in toxicity, but is known to cause minor eye and skin irritation. Methylparaben and propylparaben, alone or in combination, in concentrations >5.0% in propylene glycol are known to cause severe eye and skin irritation. The irritant affect of the Germall II in this mixture is insignificant. (Refer to the toxicological data for Germaben II, particularly eye and skin irritation.) 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
SUTTOCIDE® A 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

DESCRIPTION 

INCI ADOPTED NAME: SODIUM HYDROXYMETHYLGLYCINATE 
CAS REGISTRY NO: 7732-18-5 
MOLECULAR FORMULA: C3H6NO3Na 
MOLECULAR WEIGHT: 127.10 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PROPERTIES 
Suttocide A is sold as a 50% aqueous solution of sodium hydroxymethylglycinate. The solution is a clear alkaline liquid with a mild characteristic odor. 

This single preservative is a broad spectrum antimicrobial that is active against Gram-negative and Gram-positive bacteria, yeast and mold, even at low concentrations, providing cost-effective preservation. 

Suttocide A remains active at a pH as high as 12, and can be used in acidic conditions as low as pH 3.5, giving the formulator very broad flexibility as well as allowing adequate preservation of alkaline products. 

Suttocide A can also be used to neutralize acidic compounds, without any loss of antimicrobial activity. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS 
(Not necessarily Specifications) 
Color Colorless to light yellow 
Odor Characteristically mild 
Appearance Clear liquid 
Nitrogen 5.40-5.75% 
Specific Gravity 1.28-1.30 
Total Solids 49.0-52.0% 
pH 10.0-12.0 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

TOXICOLOGICAL DATA 
Acute oral toxicity LD50 (rats) 1070 mg/kg (Knudsen and Curtis method) 
1410 mg/kg (Litchfield and Wilcoxon method) 
Acute dermal toxicity LD50 (rabbits) >2000 mg/kg 
Primary skin irritation (rabbits) Suttocide A is not considered to be a primary skin irritant even though it is strongly alkaline 
Primary skin irritation (guinea pigs) Not a skin irritant 
Repeat exposure skin irritation test(guinea pigs) Not a skin irritant 
Eye irritation (rabbits) Moderately irritating at full strength. A 5% test solution followed by a water rinse was non-irritating 
Subacute (90 day) oral toxicity (rats) No cumulative toxicity potential when tested up to 160 mg/kg/day 
Mutagenicity 
Ames Not mutagenic 
Mouse micronucleus Not mutagenic 
Rat Hepatocyte/DNA Repair Not mutagenic 
Sensitization (guinea pigs) Not a contact sensitizer 
Modified Buehler topical Not a contact sensitizer at 0.5% 
Magnusson-Kligman 
maximization Induction at 5% concentration and challenge with 50% Maximization concentration produced erythema. A challenge with a 5% concentration produced very slight erythema. A slight potential for sensitization under these highly exaggerated test conditions 
Teratology, oral (rats) Not teratogenic 
Repeated Insult Patch Test (humans) Not an irritant or contact sensitizer 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

APPLICATIONS 
Suttocide A is permanently listed by the EU at levels up to 0.5% active without restrictions. 

Suttocide A is a broad spectrum antimicrobial for use in shampoos and conditioners, when used at 0.1-0.2% (as supplied). This provides a safe and cost effective preservative system. 

Suttocide A is sold as a pH 10-12 aqueous solution and can be used to react with Stabileze® 06 or to neutralize carbomer to form stable clear gels without losing its antimicrobial activity. Suttocide A is synergistic with other preservatives. Suttocide A in combination with LiquaPar® Oil is particularly effective for preserving complex formulations. 

Suttocide A is stable and active up to pH 12 and can also be used in acidic conditions as low as 3.5, giving the formulator very broad pH flexibility as well as being able to adequately preserve alkaline products, e.g. soap bars. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
LIQUAPAR® OIL 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
DESCRIPTION 
CHEMICAL NAME: A 100% active blend of Isopropyl, Isobutyl and n-Butyl esters of p-Hydroxybenzoic acid 
INCI ADOPTED NAME: ISOPROPYLPARABEN (and) ISOBUTYLPARABEN (and) BUTYLPARABEN 
CAS REGISTRY NO: 4191-73-5 
4247-02-3/94-26-8 
EU: Permanently listed up to 0.8% without restriction 
JAPAN: Permitted up to a maximum total paraben concentration of 1.0% 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PROPERTIES 
LiquaPar Oil is a 100% active, clear, stable, liquid blend of isopropyl, isobutyl and n-butyl esters of para hydroxybenzoic acid. This unique combination of parabens is a very effective preservative against Gram-positive and Gram-negative bacteria, yeast and mold, even at low concentrations. The higher alkyl esters present in LiquaPar Oil, are not only more active, but are also more stable and resistant to hydrolysis than traditional lower alkyl powder parabens. 

LiquaPar Oil minimizes problems of grittiness or crystallization often associated with the use of individual powder parabens and it can be readily incorporated into many types of cosmetic formulations without heating. Studies indicate that many fragrances are miscible in LiquaPar Oil thereby facilitating their incorporation into finished products. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS 
(Not Necessarily Specifications) 
Assay (HPLC %) ca 40% Isopropylparaben 
ca 30% Isobutylparaben 
ca 30% n-Butylparaben 
Color (APHA) 250 maximum 
Odor Characteristically mild 
Appearance Clear viscous yellow liquid 
Specific Gravity @ 25°C 1.103 
pH (as is) 5-8 
Cloud point Remains clear down to -12°C 
Boiling point(°C) 268 
Saponification Value (mg KOH/g) 292-296 
Residue on ignition 0.3% 
Refractive Index (@ 25°C) 1.53 
Acid value 0.5% maximum 
Heavy Metals (UPS Method II) 20 ppm 
Viscosity 
@ 25°C (Brookfield LVT) 
@ 45°C 6450 cps 
460 cps 
Solubility 
SOLVENT LIQUAPAR OIL (%) 
Methanol Completely Miscible 
Propylene Glycol Completely Miscible 
Glycerin 0.8 
1,3-Butylene Glycol >1 
Castor Oil >1 
Soybean Oil >1 
C12-16 Alkyl Benzoate >1 
Isopropyl Myristate >1 
Lanolin Oil >1 
Mineral Oil <0.1 
Hydrogenated Polybutenes <0.1 
Petroleum Distillates <0.1 
Water (10°C) <0.1 
Water (25°C) <0.1 
Water (80°C) <0.1 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

TOXICOLOGICAL DATA 
Acute oral toxicity >5000 mg/kg 
Primary dermal irritation (rabbits) Minimun irritant (l00% active concentration) 
Primary eye irritation (rabbits) Severe eye irritant (l00% active concentration) 
Delayed Contact Hypersensitivity(guinea pigs) No positive reactions (2% active concentration) 
Repeated Insult Patch Test (humans) Not a contact sensitizer (50% emulsion) 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

APPLICATIONS 
LiquaPar Oil is an active blend of parabens, useful in a wide range of cosmetic formulations including anyhydrous systems. LiquaPar Oil effectively preserves most products when used at concentrations of 0.3-0.6%. 

For complex formulations, a dual preservation system consisting of 0.4% LiquaPar Oil in combination with 0.2% EDTA and/or 0.1% Germall II has been found to be particularly effective. 

Every cosmetic formulation requires a tailor-made preservative system to meet its specific needs. Therefore every newly developed or modified product should be challenge tested to assure preservative efficacy. 

For best results, LiquaPar Oil should be added after emulsification, just prior to the addition of the fragrance. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
LIQUAPAR® PE 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
DESCRIPTION 
INCI ADOPTED NAME: PHENOXYETHANOL (and) 
ISOPROPYLPARABEN (and) 
ISOBUTYLPARABEN (and) 
BUTYLPARABEN 
CAS REGISTRY NO: 122-99-6/4191-73-5/ 4247-02-3/94-26-8 
CHEMICAL COMPOSITION: LIQUAPAR OIL 
(ISOPROPYLPARABEN, ISOBUTYLPARABEN, 
BUTYLPARABEN) 30% 
PHENOXYETHANOL 70% 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PROPERTIES 
LiquaPar PE is a 100% active, clear, stable, liquid blend of isopropyl, isobutyl, and n-butyl esters of para hydroxybenzoic acid with phenoxyethanol. This combination of parabens and phenoxyethanol is effective against Gram-negative and Gram-positive bacteria, yeast, and mold providing broad spectrum activity for worldwide formulations. 

The potentiator effect of phenoxyethanol facilitates use of the LiquaPar Oil technology in nonionic emulsion systems where paraben efficacy might otherwise be compromised. 

All LiquaPar PE components are approved for worldwide use thus allowing sale of the same finished formulation in Japan, Europe, Australia and the United States. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

APPLICATIONS 
LiquaPar PE is an active blend of parabens and phenoxyethanol useful in a wide range of cosmetic formulations including anhydrous systems. The potentiating effect of phenoxyethanol combined with the highly effective paraben blend provides an effective preservative system for even difficult to preserve nonionic emulsions. In most systems LiquaPar PE should be incorporated at a concentration of 1.0% by weight of the finished formulation. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS 
(Not necessarily Specifications) 
Assay (GC area %) Isopropylparaben 11-13 
Isobutylparaben 9-11 
Butylparaben 9-11 
Phenoxyethanol 65-70 
Appearance Clear, colorless to pale yellow liquid 
Color (APHA) 200 Maximum 
Specific Gravity 1.08-1.12 
SOLUBILITY 
SOLVENT LIQUAPAR PE (%) 
Water <0.1 
10% Ethanol/90% Water 0.2 
Propylene Glycol Miscible 
1.3 Butylene Glycol Miscible 
Glycerin 4.0 
Isopropyl Myristate Miscible 
Octyl Palmitate Miscible 
Sesame Oil Miscible 
Dimethicone <0.3 
Cyclomethicone <0.1 
Mineral Oil <0.1 
Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (28-30% solids) 1.0 
TEA Lauryl Sulfate (40% solids) 1.0 

For more complex formulations, a dual preservation system of 1.0% LiquaPar PE in combination with 0.2% ethylenediaminetetra-acetic acid salt (EDTA) has proven effective. 

In emulsion systems, LiquaPar PE should be added after emulsification while the product remains at emulsification temperature. For hot mixed systems, add LiquaPar PE early in the process to allow adequate mixing time. 

Although phenoxyethanol is slightly volatile, LiquaPar PE is stable at temperatures up to 85°C. For cold mixed systems, add LiquaPar PE early in the process to allow for adequate mixing. 

Every cosmetic formulation requires a specific preservative system to meet its individual needs. Therefore, every newly developed or modified product should be challenge tested to assure preservative efficacy. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

TOXICOLOGICAL DATA 
The toxicity assessment of LiquaPar PE is based on data generated for LiquaPar Oil (LPO), the individual paraben esters and phenoxyethanol (PE). PE and the paraben esters have been extensively evaluated by the Cosmetic Ingredient Review (CIR). Both LPO and PF are low in toxicity. The undiluted chemicals will be strong eye irritants and moderate skin irritants. In dermal studies, neither the paraben esters nor PE are teratogenic, embryotoxic or mutagenic. PE is not a sensitizer. As a 50% concentration in an emulsion base, LPO did not induce contact sensitization by Repeated Insult Patch Test. 
At use levels, LiquaPar PE will be non-irritating to skin and eyes and is not expected to be a sensitizer. 
Ingestion/LD50: LP0, >5000 mg/kg. PE, 1300 mg/kg in male rats, 2300 mg/kg in female rats. 
Eyes: LPO, at 1.0%, not an irritant. PE, at 2.2%, not an irritant. 
Skin: LPO, at 100%, minimal irritation. PE, at 2.0%, a slight irritant.


----------



## perfectsoap

Ohhhh how I hate to read all of this boring dry technical stuff...
But wow thank you for the post, as I really find it great to have all of this (boring) information so nicely put into one area!!!
Just like school work, but needs to be done!
Thanks again!
Jeff


----------



## busymammaof3

Great idea, to put all of this in one post. Much needed information, which I know we have all asked about from one time to another. :0) It hopefully has eliminated much of the repetitive preservative questions on the forum, for you guys!


----------



## moonsma

Has anyone used Tinosan as a preservative?


----------



## Deda

Sounds like a great thing, however I have concerns about the recommended pH levels. It's only effective below neutral pH.  Unless you are testing your pH (which you should be, anyway) you could easily go higher and compromise your preservative.

Oh, and light also reduces it's effectiveness, so I guess you shouldn't use clear packaging.


----------



## lugogarcia

*Tinosan not compatible with beeswax/borax formulations*

I was so excited to learn of Tinosan SDC as a natural preservative until I learned that it is not compatible with beeswax/borax formulations. Does anyone know why this is? As I understand it, the tinosan doesn't migrate into the oil phase of the formula, so I'm not sure why the beeswax would affect it. Or is it the borax? I REALLY want to find a natural preservative that will work with my beeswax/borax formulations. Does anyone have an answer?


----------



## pink-north

This is great, but do you have any information on Optiphen?


----------



## cathym

Great info- the problem is of course they test this stuff on animals ie. rats, rabbits.  I claim that my products are 'cruelty free' so I wouldn't use that.  I think a little common sense is good and for small-scale production I think it's enough to tell customers that our products are 'all natural' as well as put a caution on the label ie; to be kept in cool , dry place and used within 6 mos. etc.  If you buy fresh bread at the market you obviously wouldn't expect it to last as long as Wonder bread which stays fresh for a long time but is loaded with preservatives! 
p.s. I've got nothing against Wonder bread!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Healinya

Cathym - if it exists - then at some point and time it _was_ tested on animals, therefore not cruelty free imo ;-)


----------



## carebear

nothing is "cruelty free" - it may not have been tested in recent history, but every ingredient has been tested on animals at some point since it's inception.

it's like "derived from nature" - just another term that means whatever you want it to mean.

(oh, healinya said the same thing)


----------



## djk17

hello all you brilliant minds

I would like to begin making some cream soaps, sugar scrubs, lotions etc. problem is my grasp of the local language sucks, hence my question: 

I have some *heliozimt* (4-Methylendioxy-benzaldehyd Phenylpropylalcohol) from the one and only, local, open-6-hours-a-week cosmetic supply store.

a) Has anyone heard of this? and,

b) what percentage usage is recommended? 

all the preservatives talked about on this site are by brand name I think, and possibly not identified here in the EU under those American brands.

so if anyone does know, I'd love your input/thoughts.  I don't want to be making things even for my own consumption which are breeding grounds for bacterial undesirables


----------



## tlaborn

At first glance, I do not understand any of this stuff! i went on here to get information on ALL NATURAL perservatives...Do you know of any?


----------



## Lindy

Other than Tinosan which has huge PH restrictions there aren't any - only antioxidants.


----------



## miaow

What I'm dying to know is, has anyone tried(and tested) Leucidal Liquid or Geogard with success?  I'd love to be able to make lotions with these, if they work.


----------



## fan-nascar

*Natural Preservatives?*

This is great info for those wishing to use a chemical in their creations. But isn't there a natural subslance that would do the job? I am new to this but there are several essential oils that have anti-fungal, anti-septic, anti-viral etc...properties. Would a combination of essential oils provide enough protection?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## soapbuddy

*Re: Natural Preservatives?*



			
				fan-nascar said:
			
		

> This is great info for those wishing to use a chemical in their creations. But isn't there a natural subslance that would do the job? I am new to this but there are several essential oils that have anti-fungal, anti-septic, anti-viral etc...properties. Would a combination of essential oils provide enough protection?
> Thanks in advance.


There is no preservative available for us homecrafters at this time that is truly natural and truly effective. Tinosan challenge test failed for me. Geogard changed the pH of my lotion and it became irritating.


----------



## Guest

*Leucidal Liquid or Geogard*



			
				miaow said:
			
		

> What I'm dying to know is, has anyone tried(and tested) Leucidal Liquid or Geogard with success?  I'd love to be able to make lotions with these, if they work.




HI, I'm a newbie to the forum however, I did try to leucidal in my lotion and great results.  I used it from another supplier but recently called the manufacturer for the leucidal and they informed me of their direct reseller is formulator sample shop. (not to mention much more cost effective)  im rather pleased they just introduced a new leucidal sf
let me know if you want details of my formula


----------



## soapbuddy

*Re: Leucidal Liquid or Geogard*



			
				RebeccaS said:
			
		

> HI, I'm a newbie to the forum however, I did try to leucidal in my lotion and great results.  I used it from another supplier but recently called the manufacturer for the leucidal and they informed me of their direct reseller is formulator sample shop. (not to mention much more cost effective)  im rather pleased they just introduced a new leucidal sf
> let me know if you want details of my formula


Are you the reseller? I think I've seen the same exact post on another  forum.


----------



## Frigga

I'm trying to develop a completely natural body care line, but I've been quite dismayed to see how much everyone is saying about how important preservatives are. I had been hoping to develop a completely natural line, but at the same time, I want my products to be safe and stable in regards to my potential clients. 

What preservatives are the most compatible with someone like me who is small scale, a chemist noob, and wishing to as much as possible create a natural product, that is compatible for people with sensitive skin?


----------



## eden.bodycare

I use polyaminopropyl biguanide (Cosmocil CQ) in my natural bath and body products.  It has held up super well in lab testing and is very mild.  It's often used in contact solution so that is a gentle enough preservative for me.  I would NEVER make a water based product without a proven preservative. Too risky! And even still insurance is a must is you are selling. Good luck!


----------



## MandaPanda

Hi, I recently got started making my own lotions.  I have pretty bad eczema and I've tried just about everything.  So I started making my own.

I refuse to use parabens and propylene glycol in my products not only for obvious health reasons, but because they are skin irritants, especially to those of us with eczema and other skin disorders.

A lady at Whole Food recommended a pinch of ascorbic acid, with is pure vitamin C as a preservative.  Some essential oils such as bergamot, patchouli, citrus oils, and tea tree are naturally anti-fungal, but I'm not sure to what extent they are effective.

Has anyone else tried this method out?


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl

Everything I have found says there is not a "natural" preservative that does what is needed. I don't mind using non-preservative lotions myself, but do not want to risk family and friends with it. I dont' sell, but do keep F&F supplied (have a nephew who will drive 80 miles to get soap and lotion) with skin friendly products. I thought beeswax or Vit E would do the trick, but on further investigation, it does not look like that is the case.


----------



## lady-of-4

MandaPanda said:


> Hi, I recently got started making my own lotions.  I have pretty bad eczema and I've tried just about everything.  So I started making my own.
> 
> I refuse to use parabens and propylene glycol in my products not only for obvious health reasons, but because they are skin irritants, especially to those of us with eczema and other skin disorders.
> 
> A lady at Whole Food recommended a pinch of ascorbic acid, with is pure vitamin C as a preservative.  Some essential oils such as bergamot, patchouli, citrus oils, and tea tree are naturally anti-fungal, but I'm not sure to what extent they are effective.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this method out?



Using those methods are trial and error.  Ascorbic Acid,  along with another acid,  i believe citric,  are common in naturally preserved commercial products,  as well as food. The tea tree may also help as well.  How much,  I'm unsure of.  Using citrus oils... Not as effective as using the acids themselves.  It's the citric acid in those oils that acts as the preservative,  but you'd need a lot to achieve the same results as a little citric acid. I personally use Vegecide from Ingredients To Die For,  coupled with citric acid,  in my conditioner.  I haven't had them tested yet since I'm not selling now,  but I do know that regulations are that so long as your method is effective when tested,  and preservative,  or none,  if fine.


----------



## opensea

I realize this thread is old, but I've been looking at Germall Plus, as I believe it to be paraben free, for use in lotions.  But I don't have my lotion mixture at 50-60°C at cool down.  In fact, it's barely that hot at peak. Can it be used at lower temp?  Currently I use Optiphen Plus but it can get pricey.


----------



## Dahila

I am using germall plus liquid (0.5) and I am happy with it, I also use Optiphen plus (0.5-1%) which is probably the safest.  It is tricky to use it, but works great.
they must be added in cool phase, so low temps


----------



## lady-of-4

.....


----------



## seven

afaik, germall plus has to be mixed at temps below 50c, right? at least that's what i'm doing so far.

someone please cmiiw.


----------



## Dahila

yes less than 50 Celsius best is 45 and lower, with germal plus or opthiphen plus )


----------



## Joseph

*side effect of parabens*

Did you know that recently research shows that paraben uses in cosmetics are correlated to breast cancers? So I think better using natural preservatives......


----------



## Meganmischke

There are some paraben free preservatives but they would probably not be considered natural.


----------



## new12soap

Joseph said:


> Did you know that recently research shows that paraben uses in cosmetics are correlated to breast cancers? So I think better using natural preservatives......



Nope.

http://www.paulaschoice.com/expert-advice/myths/_/parabens-are-they-really-a-problem


----------



## Dahila

I would not risk my health and health of my family or friends to give them anything without proper preservation. 
I do not understand how people do believe that they do not see it, so it does not exist....well no one can see Ebola virus, too......


----------



## Aline

Re parabens, there is controversy about the link with breast cancer but studies have also indicated that methylparaben applied on the skin may react with UVB leading to increased skin aging and DNA damage. I think everyone agrees that they mimic estrogen but beyond that it's hard to know the truth because we don't do the research ourselves and we often don't know who has funded the research :roll: Sigh. I avoid them (along with GMOs) because I just don't know if they are safe - plus from a purely pragmatic point of view, they have a bad rap so a lot of people will avoid products containing them.


----------



## steliyana

I think we have to change our opinion on how we view cosmetics. We are used to their everlasting shelf life, 1-2 years. I found a body butter 5 years old, expired but still smelled the same. Didn't use it but made me wonder what is it in it that I am putting on my skin... Any natural product would go off for that time. I made that whip last night  http://www.rootsimple.com/2011/11/the-whip-a-homemade-moisturizer-how-to-from-making-it/  substituting distilled water for rose water. And I like what she says, that you have to look at your natural cosmetic products the way you look at food. Keep it in the fridge if it is a big jar, use a spatula so you do not put extra germs with your fingers etc . And I believe that customers should be educated about that too if they really want a really natural product. But this is just me and another point of view which may have its weak points and not be applicable for every case


----------



## Dahila

steliyana have you look at that lotion under the microscope?  Rose water is preserved but I would not preserve all of it.  Do u think in the fridge bacterias die?  Some of them frozen still survive


----------



## Joseph

Dahila said:


> I would not risk my health and health of my family or friends to give them anything without proper preservation.
> I do not understand how people do believe that they do not see it, so it does not exist....well no one can see Ebola virus, too......


 
Please consider that medication for curing cancer is not found yet, but infection either bacteria of virus there are cure for this, even for virus scientist can create vaccine from it.
cheers..


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Joseph said:


> Please consider that medication for curing cancer is not found yet, but infection either bacteria of virus there are cure for this, even for virus scientist can create vaccine from it.
> cheers..


 
So you are saying NOT to use something with a very small chance of causing cancer (and please, show me all the preservatives that are KNOWN to cause cancer) because there is no cure for it but instead to choose an almost certain risk of bacteria developing that can cause terrible issues because there is a cure, by which you mean pharmachems? Which pharma company do you work for........................? :Kitten Love:


----------



## shunt2011

Joseph said:


> Please consider that medication for curing cancer is not found yet, but infection either bacteria of virus there are cure for this, even for virus scientist can create vaccine from it.
> cheers..


 
Am I reading your statement correctly?  You are saying that a serious infection from bacteria or staph would be better than using something with a small possibility of causing cancer to avoid it  because infections can be cured or have a vaccination created?  Please clarify if I'm reading this wrong.  I know I've seen people lose limbs because of infections and have life threatening complications from bacterial infections.

I would love to see some supporting links to your statement.


----------



## Lion Of Judah

here is a great preservative chart and usable information as well : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1020026/preservativechart.pdf

this topic is not an easy one by any means , for we all have personal opinions on what "natural" is . what we use will somewhat be dictated by the customer and the "green, natural, organic" tread. right now paraben and formaldehyde free products is what the average "natural product" consumer tends to gravitate to. some soap makers holds the same feeling about micas and oxides colorants and also service a clientele that holds those feelings as well. it is good to remember that everything decays , some quicker than others , and a shelf life should be respected [even though some may last long outside of that date ] when dealing with a consumer . there is a reason that you do not see family size bottles of handmade lotion/creams ( at least i personally have not seen one) on the shelf , everything tends to be in the 4-8oz size, made to be used up in a period of time that makes the preservative functionally active without it going bad due to "natural time" breaking down the components.  
when choosing a preservative or ingredient for a product we tend to weigh 1st the benefit it brings to the  product followed with a target consumer in mind ..... we all try to make a good informed judgement dis-spite our conflict of opinions , in the end we must be willing to stand by those decisions good or bad . i may never get to make some of the beautiful colorful swirls i see you guys make but i will be toe to toe in making a product that is beneficial to the skin as any other one out there .


----------



## Dahila

In my opinion better safe than sorry.  Bacterial infection can be dangerous and as I said I would not risk it.  I worry about the costumers and their infections.  I do not sell it is a hobby for me and I still preserve it.   Right now I will avoid natural, no preserved products like hell.   I got scared:roll:
I m not chemist or doctor but I know what is important to avoid infections.  I am sorry but not preserved and safe does not go together, it is pure BS, ladies and gentlemen.  I mean no offense


----------



## snappyllama

My mom had to have two surgeries and almost lost her leg below the knee to a series of bacterial and fungal infections. It started as minor scratch when a stranger's kid accidentally ran into her ankle with a shopping cart. She didn't know at the time that she had diabetes. 

We fought the infections for years and were still fighting them when she died of a heart attack. She spent the last years of her life in and out of hospitals and nursing homes recovering from infections and complications. Holding her hand while doctor's pealed necrotic flesh from her feet, holding her legs down to keep them in antifungal baths, helping her learn to walk again on legs that had such massive nerve damage that it felt like daggers all the time... Thankfully, the stranger never knew the misery that was caused by such a seemingly inconsequential action.

Please, for the sake of people who use your product, make it as safe as possible.


----------



## new12soap

http://chemistscorner.com/proper-preservation-for-your-cosmetic-formulation/


----------



## GoinNatural

I just read abou this preservative, seems to be good and natural. Thoughts?

http://www.theherbarie.com/Aspen-Bark-Extract.html


----------



## GoinNatural

Also found this one...thoughts?

I want to be safe, but also as natural as possible....

http://www.formulatorsampleshop.com/LEUCIDAL-LIQUID-p/fssm15008.htm


----------



## GoinNatural

Ok last one for today..another natural tested preservative:

http://www.formulatorsampleshop.com/PhytoCide-Elderberry-OS-p/fssm16003.htm


----------



## GoinNatural

I know...but just one more! I really am fascinated by this 

http://www.lushusa.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Lush-Site/en_US/Lushopedia-Start?iid=9885


----------



## steliyana

So cool. I wonder if someone who has used them will comment???


----------



## baylee

GoinNatural said:


> Ok last one for today..another natural tested preservative:
> 
> http://www.formulatorsampleshop.com/PhytoCide-Elderberry-OS-p/fssm16003.htm



I was wondering if anyone tested this?  I am going to do some research on it.


----------



## shunt2011

baylee said:


> I was wondering if anyone tested this?  I am going to do some research on it.



This post is 3 years old.  The OP and many of the other posters are not here and haven't been in a long time.  You may do better starting a new topic and possibly inserting a link to this one as you may not get many responses.


----------



## Kamahido

shunt2011 said:


> This post is 3 years old.  The OP and many of the other posters are not here and haven't been in a long time.  You may do better starting a new topic and possibly inserting a link to this one as you may not get many responses.


And that post is almost 2 years old!


----------



## shunt2011

Kamahido said:


> And that post is almost 2 years old!



Okay, now that's just weird.  It was in new posts this morning and I swear it had today's date.    I need a vacation!


----------



## artemis

shunt2011 said:


> Okay, now that's just weird.  It was in new posts this morning and I swear it had today's date.    I need a vacation!


I had that happen a while back. And that was before the update!


----------



## earlene

I saw that myself yesterday (Maybe it was really today, but it felt like yesterday). It was very confusing!


----------



## bumbleklutz

shunt2011 said:


> Okay, now that's just weird.  It was in new posts this morning and I swear it had today's date.    I need a vacation!



Don't feel too bad about it.  It showed up in new posts for me as well.


----------

